# Just Saying....



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

I hope no one takes offense but, is everyone elses dog eating like a bag a day or something because everyone seems really put off by the expense of brands like Evo, Arcanna, Orejin, ext. I mean my husband is put off that I can understand he dies every time a dollar flies out of his wallet. Even he won't permit me to buy bargain foods, he's been a pet store manager for seven years. But really if we break it down my dog eats 2 cups a day of Evo. A thirty pound bag should last for fifty six days if he eats two cups a day. That is close to two months. My bag is priced at fifty nine dollars a bag. So you are roughly paying a little over a dollar a day, 1.05 to be exact. I mean I am not rich by any means so that isn't a factor but I figure a dollar a day isn't too bad if I could eat for a dollar a day that would be pretty good. Maybe its sticker shock, it's hard to swallow that I spend sixty dollars a bag on dog food but it lasts forever and he loves it. He looks great. Since we have been switching form Arcana to Evo he runs to his crate at dinner time.  So anyway I hope I don't step on any toes but if we do the math it sounds like a good deal to me!


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

I think you are right and it is "sticker shock". Addie eats Solid Gold Wolf Cub and it is $60/bag. But well worth it to me. She loves it, and eats less of it than she would be eating with a cheap brand. My husband has no idea how much her food costs though. I don't think he'd mind, but there's no reason to find out..


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

lol... what the don't know...


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Noodles said:


> lol... what the don't know...



:thumbup:


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, we are feeding 11 dogs at our house, so we buy 3 bags of food every 8-9 days. So when the price goes up, or the amount in the bag goes down, it makes a difference around here. 
We feed Natures' Variety, Instinct.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

And even on a high quality food, MOST GSD's don't eat 2 cups a day, so a 30, 33 lb bag doesn't last as long as it does in your household...


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Still a six star food! Definitely when you have lots of dogs the price is more important.


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

It is the recommended feeding for his weight and age.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Despite years of it flowing around the web, most people have begun to realize that how many "stars" a food gets on a particular website isn't everything. Sometimes, many of those 5 and 6 "star" foods, are far too rich for sensitive GSD tummies. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i switch my dogs kibble often. i keep
a variety of can food (different brands)
on hand. i use the can food as an additive.
iuse the preminum brands of commercial foods. 
i also feed my dog fresh fish, canned fish (in
water no salt added), chicken, beef and much more.
i figure my dog has to eat well so i try to ignore
the price of his food.


----------



## Tammy GSD (Dec 26, 2010)

My husband found out about the price of Orijen even though I tried EVERYTHING to get him to stay in the car (normally I go by myself but I needed it on his day off). He refused to stay in the car (I think it's because I once mentioned a flirtatious employee, lol). He bitched all the way home saying it's pretty darned amazing that the dog eats better than him (and my husband weighs nearly 300# so it's a tough argument to swallow, lol). 

I told him that it's MY money that pays for it and he has never chipped in a dime for the dogs so as long as my bills are paid and I have money for groceries that it's just fine. I also said that spending money on good food is better than spending a lot of money on vet bills for a dog that grew up with bad nutrition (she is almost 11 months old).

Every time we go to Wal Mart (I am an impulse shopper for doggie toys and treats, lol) he makes it a point to DRAAAAAG me to the food part to point and say "Do you see the price of Old Roy"??? I just say, "Yes, dear, I do" and smile.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Well that makes me think I should do a comparison in the future -- I'm feeding Innova Large Breed Puppy and it is certainly more than 2 cups per day... I should look to see what the comparitive amount of those foods would be. (in terms of cups)

Innova runs around $35 per bag, while Orijen runs around $56. The other issue is where I can get it. For Orijen, I would need to go online or run all the way across town. I can get the Innova one mile away. That WAS a consideration as I chose my food. That might sound lazy, but I have several dogs here, a busy life, working full time, aerobics class, etc and so on... so I have to be practical, too. I need to make a one-stop stockup for all my dogs' foods, and that happens to be the local Petco. 

I would entertain the thought of changing things in the future (I like Orijen, but need more research) AND my older dog needs a switch to senior food soon... would also like to find a good online pet food option with free shipping. So I'll soon have my three dogs on three different foods. Oh joy.


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

chelle said:


> Innova runs around $35 per bag, while Orijen runs around $56.


Wow! Orijen is 70 dollars a bag here geesh!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

2 cups of food a day isn't much, is it??
i feed my dog 1 cup in the am and 1 cup in the pm.
his kibble is normally laced with something but even with
the additives he's only getting 1 cup per feeding.



Rerun said:


> And even on a high quality food, MOST GSD's don't eat 2 cups a day, so a 30, 33 lb bag doesn't last as long as it does in your household...


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Since my boy isn't full grown I looked up the feeding recommendation for him as an adult with average weight of 77 pounds. It states 2 and 7/8 cup per day. 

I supplement with meat or a half a can of dog food per feeding.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Noodles said:


> Wow! Orijen is 70 dollars a bag here geesh!


The $56 was an online price, so I guess you'd likely have to add shipping.... they don't sell it in the local Petco or Petsmart. They do sell it way across town but not sure on their prices. That food would be my preference at this point, but Acana and Candidae (sp?) a strong second and third... but again, not available close by. At least not in large breed pup. 

I do have some big dog food changes I need to make. The pup is set with the Innova for now. The other two both need changed. If I can find a good online site with free shipping over a certain $$$ amt and ALL the brands I want, I'll be so happy. The oldest needs, or soon needs, a weight control, lamb/rice mix, due to allergies... the younger girl needs off the ****ty Science Diet... ugh.........!!!!!!!!!!

Recommendations for a good online site with free shipping would be awesome!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Cost is one thing to consider. The other is how your dogs will do on the food and if they will eat it. 

Angeles liked the grain free Acana and Orijen, but the gas was horrible! So we stopped it. Plus his stool was not always well formed on it. I was giving him GAS-X to help out. I figured that should be used short term NOT long term. Plus I worried about bloat with gas build up in his system.

I got some of the EVO fish once (small bag) to give as treats to see if they would eat it. My girl dog, Cotton, would eat a few pieces but not as a meal. She wasn't overjoyed with it.

I wish they sold the Acana LB formula (not grain free) in the United States as I think Angeles would do well with it. One I'm keeping in mind is the Nutri Source brand. I have a couple of bags of Purina Pro Plan Chicken and Rice Shredded blends left. When I'm in the last bag I may try the Nutri Source (proper transition) and see how Angeles does. 

Jack, my seizure GSD, only likes Pedigree with chopped beef in the can. I do add a little kibble (Pinnacle, Pro Plan Sensitive Stomach, Pedigree Healthy Longevity, etc...) to the canned. But he is VERY PICKY about the consistency. I have tried many brands with him...but I go with what works for him. The large can is around $1.10 where I live. He gets almost 2 cans a day with a little kibble added. He will not eat kibble by itself. I've tried more expensive canned food but the consistency of the foods is a turn off for him - no stew and the non loaf style he hates.

So far Jack's coat is nice and shiney. I think the Pro Plan Sensitive I'm adding now (Salmon and Canola based) has helped out. The Pinnacle also helped his coat when I added that to his canned. I'm going to try some NV with Jack next go around when I add kibble to the canned. He likes beef and I saw they have a Beef formula in kibble (Prairie and Instinct) - yeah!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

chelle said:


> The $56 was an online price, so I guess you'd likely have to add shipping.... they don't sell it in the local Petco or Petsmart. They do sell it way across town but not sure on their prices. That food would be my preference at this point, but Acana and Candidae (sp?) a strong second and third... but again, not available close by. At least not in large breed pup.
> 
> I do have some big dog food changes I need to make. The pup is set with the Innova for now. The other two both need changed. If I can find a good online site with free shipping over a certain $$$ amt and ALL the brands I want, I'll be so happy. The oldest needs, or soon needs, a weight control, lamb/rice mix, due to allergies... the younger girl needs off the ****ty Science Diet... ugh.........!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Recommendations for a good online site with free shipping would be awesome!



Check out Rural King - America's Farm & Home Store I haven't looked at all brands, but they offer free shipping right now over $49 bucks.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Chelle,
Look at the top of your screen. 
Doggiefood.com has free shipping on orders of $50 or more.(UPS ground.) Don't know if that is a special or if that is how it always is though.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

BlackGSD said:


> Chelle,
> Look at the top of your screen.
> Doggiefood.com has free shipping on orders of $50 or more.(UPS ground.) Don't know if that is a special or if that is how it always is though.


Haha top of my screen says I can become a doggie health coach. :wild::wild::wild:

But thanks for the link, I need to start that research soon. I honestly dread it. My adults have been on their food for years. I dread the switch over, but know I need to.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

I'm feeding five dogs... I don't mind paying more for high quality food -- could you imagine how much yard clean up there'd be if they were eating mostly fillers!?!?!?!????


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Only let them poo in the Garden then you wouldn't have to plant any corn for next year...


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Chelle,

Is there a reason you are planning on changing your older dogs food?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

BlackGSD said:


> Chelle,
> 
> Is there a reason you are planning on changing your older dogs food?


Yes. She is getting near "senior" status -- not quite there, but close. She is also overweight. (My fault - always free-fed until the pup came along and it was necessary to split feedings up. She gained quite a bit over just the last year or so, but that is an issue with that breed and I *should've* been on top of that.)

I have also decided I don't like Science Diet. She has skin allergies. She's been on lamb and rice blend forever, but I can't help but wonder if a better quality food, allergy prone specific / older dog / weight loss blend might lessen those problems. Every summer we go thru allergy issues. I'm worried about her liver absorbing the meds she has to be put on. 

No clue if I can find such a food, but it is worth trying. Admittedly, I'm very scared to change her - she's been on this food since a year old. I just feel like I need to do something different. I'm not sure what to do, so haven't done anything yet, and haven't been successful in getting advice on my Eskie forum... Sigh. Input?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Gosh, I wish Shasta only ate two cups of food a day. Even when we had her on Wilderness, she was eating nearly four cups of kibble a day plus canned food as a add-in.

I can only imagine how much time she'd spend in the kitchen gazing meaningfully at her doggie dishes if I tried feeding only 2 cups a day!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

After seeing this post I decided to look up the recommended feeding guidelines of orijen as it is considered the best kibble out there and compare it to Fromms LBP which I am still feeding for breakfast (he gets fresh is best raw at night). The recommended feeding amounts are the same...about 5 to 6 cups a day. So thats 2.5 cups per feeding. I know Fromms is a good food, its also made locally so that's why we went with it, but it isn't grain free like orijen and yet they recommend the same amount. It is also no where near the 2 cups a day, so I don't know what kind of food that could be. My boy would definately turn into skin and bones on 2 cups.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Well personally I don't believe in SR. or "less active" kibble. I believe in feeding less and/or ( if possible.) exercising more. (I said "if possible" because it isn't always an option to exercise an older dog more.) Sr and less active type foods are generally full of junk. I've NEVER fed an older dog a SR food and my oldest lived to be 17yo. Heck I changed my last SR GSD to grain free kibble when she was 10yo. That alone actually helped her loose weight. (She was a little on the heavy side before the switch, but was not able to exercise much.) If the dog doesn't eat much in the first place, and citing back on the kibble will cause them to think they are being starved to death, you can also add something like green beans to help them feel fuller without the extra calories kibble has.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Siren only eats 2 and 2/3 cups a day and she is NOT a small female. She would eat WAY more if it was her choice, but she would also be HOG FAT!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think the only thing about some kibble is honestly I think the protein may be too high. Grim is 8 and his protein numbers were a bit high on Evo. Now were they artificially high (because the test averages are based on dogs fed typical kibble) or were they actually too high. I also do like the variety we get with TOTW. Cyra is actually doing GREAT on Natural Balance (she is a homepet not working)


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

I just switched my crew to Natural Balance. I was doing research and found that this brand was the only one that listed calcium% on the bags and they have many flavors to keep interest up. They also state that it can be fed from puppy to adult. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

jocoyn said:


> I think the only thing about some kibble is honestly I think the protein may be too high. Grim is 8 and his protein numbers were a bit high on Evo. Now were they artificially high (because the test averages are based on dogs fed typical kibble) or were they actually too high. I also do like the variety we get with TOTW. Cyra is actually doing GREAT on Natural Balance (she is a homepet not working)


Not quite sure I understand the statement about protein numbers? Blood work shows a range for a dog whether fed kibble, canned or raw. And that helps a doctor determine if their is any issues with the kidneys. P&G Pet Care has a booklet at http://www.euksport.com/sportingDog...ia/Euk_SportDogBk_LR_FINAL9-27-09_updated.pdf that talks about protein levels in food and they have found that higher protein in food does make a dog work a bit harder to get rid of excess protein that is not used by the body but doesn't appear to contribute to kidney disease. Further they stated that feeding lower protein food is not always necessary in dogs with kidney disease, however, lower protein foods in that situation can help a dog feel better and thus allow the dog to be more active.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

BlackGSD said:


> Well personally I don't believe in SR. or "less active" kibble. I believe in feeding less and/or ( if possible.) exercising more. (I said "if possible" because it isn't always an option to exercise an older dog more.) Sr and less active type foods are generally full of junk. I've NEVER fed an older dog a SR food and my oldest lived to be 17yo. Heck I changed my last SR GSD to grain free kibble when she was 10yo. That alone actually helped her loose weight. (She was a little on the heavy side before the switch, but was not able to exercise much.) If the dog doesn't eat much in the first place, and citing back on the kibble will cause them to think they are being starved to death, you can also add something like green beans to help them feel fuller without the extra calories kibble has.


I have lessened the food and upped her exercise - trail walking offleash that she loves, and just easy, level leash walks. She has lost a pound or two so far. She doesn't feel starved, I don't believe... I mean she does seem content with her food level. She is certainly not shy about saying when she's hungry.

I hate to change after all these years on the same thing, but when researching on puppy foods, I discovered how many other much better foods there are than Science Diet... yeah duh on me there ... 

I have homework to do in regards to Sr/Weight Loss, etc. I don't plan to leave Science Diet to go to an equally bad or worse food. Her allergies play a prime part in this as well.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

For the original topic - that's a good point. In general, higher calorie density means lower amount needing to be fed too right? There's a thread where BarbE broke it down for Nature's Logic food to cost a day compared to "cheaper" food. You also need to factor in vetting for a dog who is doing well on their food compared to vetting for a dog that is not, or vetting for a dog whose food is like a fast food diet is for us. 

Even if your bag doesn't last 56 days to feed one dog...one bag of food a month and a half or so...isn't horrendous. I go once a month to the pet food store that's about 50 minutes away - but if I had less dogs could just go quarterly and buy enough to last a while. 

For an older dog, to consider a weight loss kibble, my dogs were on the Pinnacle Turkey and whatever (? my brain fog stinks) this summer and they ALL lost weight, even the ones who tend to hold on to their weight (the cobby ones that are like the Shetland ponies of dogs). It's itty bitty kibble and I had to adjust up, which I was not expecting to do (none of my dogs eat more than 2.5C a day total). Pinnacle® - Grain Free Turkey & Potato Dry Dog Food I am now going with some lower protein foods (that Pinnacle wasn't nutty high though) for six months to see what that does on 2 of my dogs whose creatinine was high. People say oh, not the protein, but it is in people so I am doing a trial.  

Slow weight loss is best anyway for your senior.


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

paulag1955 said:


> I can only imagine how much time she'd spend in the kitchen gazing meaningfully at her doggie dishes if I tried feeding only 2 cups a day!


:laugh::laugh::laugh: 

My last dog (Heidi) did that once in awhile if I was a little late with dinner. Look at bowl, look at me, look at bowl, look at me.

Heidi did pretty well on Natual Balance. Her blood work was always very good. I am most likely retiring (from career #1) in two years and moving to an area where Natual Balance is not easily available. But we do have a Tractor Supply Co that stocks TOTW. Abby is doing well on that after two months. Guess we'll see when she gets her next exam.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Chelle,

What allergies does she have?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

BlackGSD said:


> Chelle,
> 
> What allergies does she have?


Flea allergy for one. I've been to three vets over the past couple of years (it has gotten worse in that timeframe) and they scratch their heads and medicate. They tell me it is either food or the typical outdoor things we humans are allergic to. I stupidly believed we were bullet proof on the food, lamb meal and rice being supposedly the least allergy provoking and that it had to be environmental allergies. 

I was giving her an Otc antihistimine daily when spring started and it made no difference. She still ended up at the vet with a skin "breakout" and ear infection. I'm seeing her breaking out yet again, so we have a vet visit to make next week before it infects and goes to the ears. 

I am confused, as you can tell, but I know I have to do something other than what I'm doing.

Apologies to OP for inserting all my issues in your thread! Sorry!

PS Her thyroid has been checked and is fine.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Have you ever tried her on a different protien that she hasn't had before like fish or venison?


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

*Feeding Calculator*

Your pet's nutritional needs are dependent upon his or her breed, age, size, activity level and environment. The following are suggested feeding amounts and should be adjusted to maintain your pet's optimum body weight.
Your Pet's Food: Evo Red Meat Formula Dry Dog Food 


Your Pet's Details Adult Dog Maintenance

Weight 
Feed Guideline *
DAILY AMOUNT
2 7/8 Cups
350.78 g
1,527.77 Kcal/day 

PRODUCT DETAILS
* Calculated Calorie Content: 4.37 Kcal/g 
Density: 121 g/cup * Calculated Calorie Per Cup 527 Kcal/cup


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

chelle said:


> Yes. She is getting near "senior" status -- not quite there, but close. She is also overweight. (My fault - always free-fed until the pup came along and it was necessary to split feedings up. She gained quite a bit over just the last year or so, but that is an issue with that breed and I *should've* been on top of that.)
> 
> I have also decided I don't like Science Diet. She has skin allergies. She's been on lamb and rice blend forever, but I can't help but wonder if a better quality food, allergy prone specific / older dog / weight loss blend might lessen those problems. Every summer we go thru allergy issues. I'm worried about her liver absorbing the meds she has to be put on.
> 
> No clue if I can find such a food, but it is worth trying. Admittedly, I'm very scared to change her - she's been on this food since a year old. I just feel like I need to do something different. I'm not sure what to do, so haven't done anything yet, and haven't been successful in getting advice on my Eskie forum... Sigh. Input?


Pro Pac has a very good line of foods that are available easily in the midwest. You would be surprised how many dog food snobs wind up trying it and staying with it. They are probably half the price of what you are using. They are also EU Certified, so no grain is GMO and all ingredients come under the human-grade umbrella, as defined by the EU.


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Also I see a lot of people defending their foods like TOTW and Natural Balance and I just wanted to say these are all great foods, I have in mind lower grade foods like Eukanuba, Iams, Science Diet, Kibbles and Bits, Old Roy those kind. I mean a large bag of Eukanuba is almost as expensive!


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

These are the top dog food allergies: 



Beef products
Chicken
Corn
Eggs
Milk products
Soy
Wheat


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

sable123 said:


> They are also EU Certified, so no grain is GMO and all ingredients come under the human-grade umbrella, as defined by the EU.


I find that statement a little hard to belive since 98% of the soy beans in America are genetically modified Monsanto patented products. And the farmers that produce the other 2% are coming under litigation for patent infringement so are shrinking by the day. I am not saying you are a liar, they may claim this but by delving into a little research you may find that the grounds that give them the right to claim this do not mean what you think they mean. Such as the finished soy product isn't GMO but the soy was grown from GMO seeds. They are tricky about that with our food just as with our dogs food.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

12 dogs here. Feed diamond Naturals alternating between lamb and chicken. 40 pounds is 27$ and last about 2 weeks. So far we have been happy with the results and are talking about even going to TOTW if our local feed store can get it.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Noodles said:


> I find that statement a little hard to belive since 98% of the soy beans in America are genetically modified Monsanto patented products. .


I don't see any soy in ProPac?


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

*Ground Yellow Corn, Soybean Meal, Ground Wheat, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of natural Vitamin E), Salt, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Niacin Supplement, Choline Chloride, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Calcium Iodate, Copper Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Zinc Oxide, Magnesium Oxide.

**PRO PAC Superpremium Pet Foods* (information provided by company 4/3/07)​ 

No products made by Menu foods
All dry pet food, biscuits and treats manufactured in US at company-owned manufacturing facilities. Will not discuss wet foods.
Products contain no wheat gluten
Ingredients come from US suppliers where possible (i.e. Lamb Meal from New Zealand or Australia and Flaxseed from Canada). Exceptions may be made when US ingredients are not available.
Rigorous testing is performed due to finished product being exported to other countries
All of their treats and sportsmix foods do for sure. As far as I know thier Premium food doesn't contain soy but that is in the named form and they will not announce it... so it could be in another form. Anyway corn is the same way at 86% of the product being GMO. 95% of sugar beets, and Rice but an undisclosed percentage until next year.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Oh guess I was looking at the Premium.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Noodles said:


> These are the top dog food allergies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need clearer information. Corn is about as likely as rice so 1%. Also Soy is only 5%. The rest you have listed there cause close to 90% of all allergies. The big ones are chicken, beef, dairy and eggs at about 75%.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Noodles said:


> *Ground Yellow Corn, Soybean Meal, Ground Wheat, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of natural Vitamin E), Salt, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Niacin Supplement, Choline Chloride, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Calcium Iodate, Copper Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Zinc Oxide, Magnesium Oxide.
> 
> **PRO PAC Superpremium Pet Foods* (information provided by company 4/3/07)​
> 
> ...


This is the basic ALS Pro Pac formula. Non-GMO corn, human grade chicken meal:

Chicken Meal, Ground Yellow Corn, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Rice Flour, Dried Beet Pulp, Natural Flavoring, Flaxseed, Yeast Culture, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, DL-Methionine Hydroxy Analogue, L-Lysine, Vitamin E Supplement, D-Activated Animal Sterol (source of Vitamin D3), Vitamin A Acetate, Niacin, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Ascorbic Acid, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Folic Acid, Manganous Oxide, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Zinc Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Magnesium Proteinate, Copper Proteinate.

Noodles you need better info. This food is sold under EU Cert. so it cannot have any GMO ingredients. There is no soy.

This line is made right alongside Earthborn.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Of course the really humorous thing is that the same people getting worried about GMO corn and soybeans probably eat canned corn and drink soymilk, or eat potato chips or baked goods made with soybean oil.


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Of course the really humorous thing is that the same people getting worried about GMO corn and soybeans probably eat canned corn and drink soymilk, or eat potato chips or baked goods made with soybean oil.


Actually I don't but thanks for assuming I haven't been condescending this whole time just sharing information I don't think we should start being mean. I grow and raise my own food. What I don't produce on my own I purchase from local certified growers. I have been a long time picketer and petitioner to end CAFO's and GMO food. If I do buy anything from the store it is organic. I don't eat fast food. I don't go out to eat unless it is to local organic restaurants. I used to eat soy until Monsanto took over soy production then for some odd reason I developed an allergic reaction that nearly killed me and cost me 20,000 in hospital bills. So sorry I am not one of those people who is hypocritical I have seen the problems they can cause in my own body and don't want my animal friends to suffer.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Noodles said:


> Actually I don't but thanks for assuming I haven't been condescending this whole time just sharing information I don't think we should start being mean. So sorry I am not one of those people who is hypocritical I have seen the problems they can cause in my own body and don't want my animal friends to suffer.


Sit down and calm down before you fall down. I wasn't trying to be mean or condescending. I was trying to make a joke. This is something my dog-loving friends and I joke about constantly-- how none of us eats as well as our dogs do, it's all natural high-quality kibble for the dogs and veggie burgers and Baked Lay's for me. How when you go to a dog show, pretty much all you can get is hot dogs and nachos, even though every dog at the show is on either RAW or Orijen. 

Not everybody on this forum has their back up and is trying to hurt others' feelings.


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

sable123 said:


> Noodles you need better info. This food is sold under EU Cert. so it cannot have any GMO ingredients. There is no soy.


Ok Eu cert just means that the food can be imported into the EU. It only states that GM foods be labeled not that they are prohibited. And it only requires GM foods to be labeled in Europe it doesn't mean they have to be labeled in the U.S. so this cert is useless here.


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Sit down and calm down before you fall down. I wasn't trying to be mean or condescending. I was trying to make a joke. This is something my dog-loving friends and I joke about constantly-- how none of us eats as well as our dogs do, it's all natural high-quality kibble for the dogs and veggie burgers and Baked Lay's for me. How when you go to a dog show, pretty much all you can get is hot dogs and nachos, even though every dog at the show is on either RAW or Orijen.
> 
> Not everybody on this forum has their back up and is trying to hurt others' feelings.


It seemed snippy sorry, but it is hard to convey meaning in type since our words are only ten percent of what we say. I don't eat at the dog shows beyond the fact that the food is killing everyone slowly I would toss my cookies from nervousness I am sure the judge would not excuse my mess as easily as the dogs. lol


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

sable123 said:


> You need clearer information. Corn is about as likely as rice so 1%. Also Soy is only 5%. The rest you have listed there cause close to 90% of all allergies. The big ones are chicken, beef, dairy and eggs at about 75%.


sorry? I just did a google search and this is what came up on multiple websites.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You really grow your own food? That's awesome. I buy my beef, pork, chicken, eggs, dairy, fruits, veggies etc from local farmers and don't eat fast food (or at dog shows lol), but Baked Lays and ice cream are my downfall. No, not together! Yuck!


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Emoore said:


> You really grow your own food? That's awesome. I buy my beef, pork, chicken, eggs, dairy, fruits, veggies etc from local farmers and don't eat fast food (or at dog shows lol), but Baked Lays and ice cream are my downfall. No, not together! Yuck!


Ya really.  We have New Zealand rabbits marketed to the public, a heard of Tunis Barbados Cross sheep that I also market to the local community, Dexter cows, Nubian Goats (milk marketed to the public but shhh its illegal), Buff Orpington (eggs) and Barred Rock Chickens (meat) marketed, Ducks of different varieties, and an all year round garden... well almost all year round. Oh man I wish I could eat ice cream I am lactose intolerant as well I am going to try to make goats milk ice cream this up coming season.... we'll see how it goes. Thanks I am currently in school for double doctrines in Philosophy and Anthropology and one of my senior thesis in the past was an awesome presentation on CAFO's it's a power point if you want I could send it to you. I am super involved in the local producers movement here so ya its kinda my thing lol. Needless to say my dog does get plenty of raw meat added to his diet.


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Firefly Organic Dairy | Facebook

This is our facebook page... I am too busy to keep it updated often. Maybe one day, lol


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Just wanted to point out that not all Sportmix formulas contain soy. Only 3 out of 11 formulas do, those 3 being their regular formulas. (Minus the regular puppy food which doesn't contain soy) None of their treats/biscuits contain soy either.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Baked Lays and ice cream are my downfall. No, not together! Yuck!


Next think you know they're going to come out with a potato chip ice cream!!


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Pro Pac Dog Treats | Treats | PetSolutions

PRO PAC ® Superpremium Treats | Dogs | Smart Rewards Strips

PRO PAC ® Superpremium Treats | Dogs | Smart Rewards Sticks

PRO PAC ® Superpremium Treats | Dogs | Smart Rewards Minis


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Noodles said:


> Pro Pac Dog Treats | Treats | PetSolutions
> 
> PRO PAC ® Superpremium Treats | Dogs | Smart Rewards Strips
> 
> ...


See you have an agenda as well. Do you really think a dog eating a treat like this on occasion is harmful??

Please....


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Sportmix, not Pro Pac. I don't feed Pro Pac. You said that ALL Sportmix and their treats contain soy, which isn't true. I was pointing it out for that line of food.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

And I have to agree with Sable on this, I don't pay much attention to my dogs treats so long as the dog in question doesn't have any allergies to any particular ingredient. Treats make up such a TINY portion of my dogs diet that it's fairly silly to worry myself over it. I had veggie nuggets (made from...dundundun...SOY!) and potato chips for dinner. I'm sure I just damaged my body more in a 15min sitting than I would feeding my dogs a couple "bad" treats a month.


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

That's your perogative. Whether you agree or not the dangers of these foods for your dogs and for you shouldn't be made light of. It is kind of a slap in the face to everyone who has died from e-coli 0157-H7 poisoning, had gross allergic reactions, Cry9c reactions,or has any of the many diseases and chronic disorders that are linked to GMO's by scientific study. Disagree fine don't believe it and voice your opinion but don't make fun of it. I almost died and I don't think its very funny. People used to bath their dogs in DDT-14 too, which is made by Monsanto as well as agent orange just saying.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Noodles said:


> That's your perogative. Whether you agree or not the dangers of these foods for your dogs and for you shouldn't be made light of. It is kind of a slap in the face to everyone who has died from e-coli 0157-H7 poisoning, had gross allergic reactions, Cry9c reactions,or has any of the many diseases and chronic disorders that are linked to GMO's by scientific study. Disagree fine don't believe it and voice your opinion but don't make fun of it. I almost died and I don't think its very funny. People used to bath their dogs in DDT-14 too, which is made by Monsanto as well as agent orange just saying.


Well, I will remind you the healthiest and longest lived people in the world eat soy and soy products everyday. It is the cornerstone of their diet. In dogs, a true soy reaction is extremely rare, one of the rarest.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Noodles, have you entertained the idea of raw feeding? When Stryder was younger and growing, he was eating 4 cups a day of TOTW (before everyone panics and yells at me...he was constantly starving and growing like a weed)...he also developed allergies and I switched him to raw, he stays trim and his allergies are non existent. It only costs me about $40 a month for raw....
PS...what part of Ohio are you from?


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

StryderPup said:


> Noodles, have you entertained the idea of raw feeding? When Stryder was younger and growing, he was eating 4 cups a day of TOTW (before everyone panics and yells at me...he was constantly starving and growing like a weed)...he also developed allergies and I switched him to raw, he stays trim and his allergies are non existent. It only costs me about $40 a month for raw....
> PS...what part of Ohio are you from?


He gets a lot of raw in his diet since I have the extra meat thats pretty easy but I will admit that his breeder and my old vet have scared me away from 100% raw until hes full grown. South west near dayton.


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

sable123 said:


> Well, I will remind you the healthiest and longest lived people in the world eat soy and soy products everyday. It is the cornerstone of their diet. In dogs, a true soy reaction is extremely rare, one of the rarest.


Well that is very true but one should also note that the japanese do not allow gm soy to be grown or imported. I have no problem with soy I have a problem with gm soy I firmly believe that we can not ingest pesticides and be ok. That is what the gm seeds are designed to do excrete pesticides as a seed growing plant and finished product.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Rerun said:


> And even on a high quality food, MOST GSD's don't eat 2 cups a day, so a 30, 33 lb bag doesn't last as long as it does in your household...


I would like to know how many GSDs *only* eat 2 cups a day.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

ChancetheGSD said:


> And I have to agree with Sable on this, I don't pay much attention to my dogs treats so long as the dog in question doesn't have any allergies to any particular ingredient. Treats make up such a TINY portion of my dogs diet that it's fairly silly to worry myself over it. I had veggie nuggets (made from...dundundun...SOY!) and potato chips for dinner. I'm sure I just damaged my body more in a 15min sitting than I would feeding my dogs a couple "bad" treats a month.


If only we ate as healthy a diet as our dogs do....
opcorn:


----------

